# Game closes immediately after opening



## Kiroshou (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, this is what's going on...

This particular game doesn't require much out of my machine. I've ran this game 5-6 times over just to see and it still ran smoothly, so I know for fact it has nothing to do with hardware (especially because I can still run much more graphically/processor intensive games). Just getting that out of the way.

I have played this game, unchanged, many-a-time pretty much every day, then one day it simply quits working. No update to the game (it does not update automatically), no change whatsoever. It'll just open and immediately close before any kind of content, color, or image is loaded. The whole process of me attempting to run the game and it closing takes less than a second.

I've tried spamming the game to see if maybe a 1 in 100 shot will randomly open it. This didn't work.

I have removed all my firewalls, just for sake of testing purposes. This didn't work. Yes, I rebooted.

I have absolutely completely uninstalled the game, then reinstalled it. Rebooted, and it didn't work.

I have tried running as Administrator, or even just disabling the UAC altogether. Rebooted, and it didn't work.

It's an online game. Windows Firewall is disabled, all my ports are open, nothing is justifying what's going on here.

The two previous Firewalls I had were McAfee and Avast.

I am on Windows 7.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you try it without antivirus?


----------



## Kiroshou (Aug 28, 2009)

My mistake. When I said I removed all firewalls, I also removed all antiviruses.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling and then reinstalling it


----------



## Kiroshou (Aug 28, 2009)

Kiroshou said:


> I have absolutely completely uninstalled the game, then reinstalled it. Rebooted, and it didn't work.


Sorry. I tried that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## Kiroshou (Aug 28, 2009)

Ran it twice. It didn't find any integrity violations.

Interestingly enough, it's working now regardless.

I had to run it twice because the first time it disappeared on me, like it closed itself. Does it fix any problems it finds automatically? That may have been it.


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sfc does fix most problems automatically.


----------

